# My finds at the Asian Market today! Gu's were happy!!!



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 16, 2012)

Went to the Asia Mart to get some yummies for the gu's, picked up some Frog Legs, Silkworm Pupa, Grasshoppers, Tiny Shrimp, Pig Heart, & Pig Tongue, put it all in the meat grinder with turkey, chicken hearts, wax worms, mealworms, quail egg, plums, apples, peaches, and calcium powder.... Then seperated it into meal baggies...

Rex got a treat that hes never had before.... Duck Egg Balut... he LOVED it!!!! He gulped down the fetus then went after the yolk and slurped that up so fast that some even came out his nostrils! lol

They also had small duck heads and skinned whole bodied quail but they were a little over my price budget for the trip and Im not sure how the duck heads would digest, anyone know???
.. 
** note** All these food items were farmed for human consumption, so they are clean and parasite free. They have also been frozen prior to feeding.

















Taste testing the grasshoppers


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 16, 2012)

Duck Egg Balut - youre making my mouth water...
Did you join your Gu in some Balut?


----------



## Murkve (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not squeamish about most things, but _balut_?

Truly, you are a braver human than I.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a very, shall we say - experienced palate, but I will admit I had reservations before I tried it.
But when I bit the bullet (and by bullet I mean duck embryo) and tried it... 
I was not disapointed. Its good stuff.
But I spent two years in China (Balut is popular there as well though I believe it is Philippine in origin) 
Two years in China will widen your palate, I promise you this.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ew no, I am a very picky eater and I dont think someone could pay me enough to try the egg balut. lol


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha well Im sure Rex loved it. Lol


----------



## Diablo (Jul 16, 2012)

How much did all that cost? and about how many bags did you make?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 17, 2012)

Just what you see on the cutting board was maybe $15, i added some other things to the bowl, but I got roughly around 40 bags that were big heaping spoon fulls. Even though theres a bunch of stuff in the mixture, I still rotate the feedings with these prepared meals, other prepared meals that I have already made in the freezer, roaches, hardboiled egg, and f/t whole prey... (rodents, quail, chicks). Perhaps i go a little over board with variety... but Ive got healthy happy tegus and they are not obese either.


----------



## got10 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey.... Wheres the durian ? ? I need to buy another one .Too bad they are not smaller.I never can seem to finish the whole fruit in one sitting ,though I have tried .Oh how I have tried. Maybe if come down to Luzian Ill bring one down for Legendofcharlie


----------



## Murkve (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd be impressed if your asian market had Durian. I was told that due to smell, they are actually illegal to transport on planes if not frozen first. I usually see the similar looking but not quite as offensive Jackfruit in my markets.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 17, 2012)

They did have durian.... that'll be on my shopping list next time.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 17, 2012)

got10 - Durian is always well received at my house, (and yet oddly enough never received...) If you ever come down to Luzian bearing Durian, Ill return the favor with some frog legs and gator tail.
We'll have a barbeque fit for a Gu

Murkve - yes Jackfruit rocks too! but Lychee is my favorite! 
Sorry you asian market doesnt carry Durian, maybe you could ask?
I frequent several here and they all carry it. It IS frozen during transport I think because Ive bought some frozen and semi-thawed. 
I imagine it exported by freighter ship.
Its true its not allowed on planes and most forms of public transport.
(in China at least)
Its pretty funny - on the subway there are actually "No Durian" signs.
Durian provokes a really divided response - you either love it or hate it.
There doesnt seem to be any in between.


Heres the most common one - LMAO


----------



## frost (Jul 18, 2012)

i think i might have seen the host of bizarre foods eat one once.i have a few friends that have eaten it and said its like warm pudding.


----------



## Arxilca (Jul 18, 2012)

frost said:
 

> i think i might have seen the host of bizarre foods eat one once.i have a few friends that have eaten it and said its like warm pudding.



When I shared one with my friends, one of them described it as tasting like "a cross between mango and onion." The one we ate didn't smell very much at all, and even then the smell wasn't unpleasant, so maybe we just got a good/bad one.


----------



## frost (Jul 18, 2012)

from what i hear its one of those things people either hate or love.if the consistency is like pudding i dont think i can keep it down. i dont like foods that are pudding like except pudding lol.


----------

